# Which veil type is preferred?



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

I prefer the round veil with helmet. The fencing veil is too far away from my face and it is hard to focus when looking for eggs and such. I end up fushing th eveil closer to my face and holding the frame with one hand. This can be fixed by wearing a ball cap backwards. I bring enough stuff to the bee yard to bring even another.


----------



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree with the size of the hood. But, I wondered if the circular area of the helmet would inhibit me on extractions should I need to say get my head in somewhere to look.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I like a zip on veil on a jacket. I like the English hood type.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I like the English fencing hood. The "Clear View" ones fall off my head at the wrong times.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, here in Lavaca County, I run into very hot bees now and then. And with those girls, you do NOT want an English style, "fencing" hood. It's too close to the sides and back of the head, and I *have* been stung through them. Ouch. 

Hot bees will cluster on your hood/hat while you work, and others will "ping" you, fly straight into you, and bounce off your veil -- in large numbers. Since you often don't know exactly what you're dealing with until you're in the thick of it, I advise a round style veil.

Also, be sure to get a veil/hat combo that is all one piece. Hot bees are even better at finding the ****** in the armor than regular bees are. If I lived in NH, or CT, or SD, or somewhere AHB is not likely, I might use the other. But there are AHB everywhere in TX. And hot bees are always a possibility.

Good luck!
*Summer*


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I was at Dadant the other day and Arlyn told me he doesn't like the fencing hood because they get hot. The circular helmet/hat styles have better ventilation. I can see that.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Maybe it's my pony tail holding it off, but I've never been stung on the back of the neck with the hoods. I'm sure you could rig some way to keep it off your neck besides a heavy helmet...

I love the hood. I hate having to deal with the pith helmet. It is hard to carry around, hard to put on, takes up more room etc.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Have both and prefer the fencing style. Easier on and off and more confortable but maybe that is just due to my folicular challenged state I do have a little problem with it flopping around and will try the ball cap idea someone suggested.


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the English style hood with the zip up jacket. Dadant sells an excellent one. I know another keeper that doesnt like them though. He doesnt like it cause it the veil touches his face if he doesnt wear a baseball cap. Its roomy in the hood, and I always wear a ball cap anyway, so I dont have any issue with the veil touching my face.

Rob


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I bought a new ventilated suit the other day and it came with a fencing veil. I have big ears, I guess, because my ears rubbed the side of the hood. I don't much care for that. So I'll be going back to the round veil.


----------



## eaglefeather (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah, I have a ventilated suit with fencing hood. The best way i've found to make this work is to wear an open tennis vizor upside down, let it slide down to my neck. It keeps the screen forward away from my nose.

I also use a very thin tube style bandana to slide down over my face. It lets wipe my eyes or nose when i sneeze or when it runs from the smoker, without having to unzip your veil to reach in. !

The face mask thing may even help suppress CO2 exhalation, but probably not enough to matter since bees are super sensitive.

-Ron


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I tried the fencing style hood and for some reason it was shaped so my chin was pressed against the mesh. Took a couple pings and gave it to a gal that I was mentoring as all she had was one of those silly mosquito nets.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Beesource is the best for zombie threads.  The oldest zombie thread I've revived seen here was 11 years old!


----------

